# Question for people who work in fast food...



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

How is it for you? I work as a cashier at a taco bell nearby where I live and honestly, I think I do okay at my job but my some of my coworkers seem to have a short fuse with me. It's just that every mistake I do, or if I'm going a little too slowly, they'll get mad at me but if someone else is the same way, they don't really care that much and let them off the hook. I'm trying to do my best but most of my coworkers don't bother helping me, even if they know I need help. Today, I went a little to slow at the drive thru when I was looking for the modifications on the computer because the customer wanted to change the sauce in their food. Well, my manager got frustrated and told me to go back the the lobby. She keeps telling me to go to the lobby instead but sometimes she doesn't answer the drive thru when a customer comes by so I have to answer it instead. Except when I do, she'll keep telling me to go back to the lobby. Well, I am doing the lobby... but if you don't answer the drive thru, then it means I have to.. I just don't get people sometimes. The first time she kicked me out, my other co workers were like, "oooooooooh!" and just laughed. 
Sorry, that was a bit of a rant. But I feel so alone. I think maybe I'm just slow in the head or something. Like, I'm supposed to get up to speed with people who have been there for months already even though they have been giving me very few amount of hours to work each week. I've only been there for about a month but I feel bad about it. I'm trying my best but it's still not good enough. Maybe I'm dumb.


----------



## civilized worm (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds like we have the same manager. I'm a closer at a subway where I live and I work hard and do my best, but she treats me and some of the other closers like ****. I think this type of problem is pretty common in the fast food world, and also if you have only been there a month you can't possibly learn all the in's and out's of it yet. Your manager sounds like they just are a mean type of person, so no you are not dumb, or slow. If you want you could talk to her and tell her to show you how she wants things to be done, and also you must demand more respect because all people should be treated with respect! Just because we work fast food does not make us sub-human even if bosses and customers treat us that way, we are dignified people contributing to our society whether other people think that or not. We sometimes must stand up for ourselves even if our social anxiety gets in our way and fight for the respect we deserve!


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

god, you must be very patient to be able to go to such a stressful job.. its not your fault, one thing I realized from working at places like these is to follow rules and leave things like drive thru customers to people who are supposed to take care of them.. 

you're doing your job, so dont worry


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

well sounds like you did better than I did. I worked at taco bell as a drive thru cashier for about...4 shifts? I used to love it when my manager would yell at me through that dumb headset when "I was going too slow" when it was the customer at the window who was busy counting out pennies. and yeah changing an order when they come to the window to pay is a pain... their system is confusing just because there's so many abbreviations to learn. I hated that job. I know I had justified reasons to quit but I still wish I stuck it out and gave it more of a chance. I know the training is awful, I noticed that you pick up the job on your own even though its busy. It will get easier. Keep going, don't let them not give you breaks!


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

This sounds exactly like how my job was in the beginning. The first few months of working there I felt like I must just be insanely stupid because every little thing I did wrong would have everyone hating me. I had managers call me an idiot and threaten to fire me a bunch of times. I see the same thing happen to other people who start out now. I think that's just how fast food jobs usually are unfortunately. Everyone is pressured to get good service times so they aren't very patient with new people. Hopefully things get easier for you soon. I'm sure they will once you get the hang of things. Not everyone learns at the same pace.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

Restaurants are volatile places to work. Everyone's always on edge and short tempered. I've worked at a fast food restaurant too and you'd think that would be easier and less stressful than non-fast food, but it was actually worse in my experience. It was like everyone there took their job super seriously, I could never wrap my brain around that. People would complain about me being slow but I just couldn't muster up the enthusiasm to put much effort into that job. If at all possible I would highly recommend finding another job, working in fast food just isn't worth it.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Props to all of you who can even work in Fast food places, I've always promised myself I'd never work in a fast food place, and by the sounds of it, it seems I would end up quitting the same night I got hired anyway. All the stress and BS that is put on your shoulders, all for a minimum wage, sounds horrible. :s Good for you OP for sticking through it though, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## LetItBurn33 (May 24, 2014)

I honestly liked fast food more than retail for the sole fact that everyone is always busy and there is less time for them to talk, you have to be more on your feet which is better for honest people. Although it gets real monotonus.. It is nothing but a daily run around to serve food and nobody gives a crap about anybody else... Dealing with customers is the downside though.. Your mind has to adjust to human interaction.. all the sick people in the world.. if you dont do that, youll be thrown out by a fat *** playing world of warcraft in the back room, smoking pot.


----------



## Uncertain (Aug 2, 2014)

Don't think like that. I've had to work with people like that in general and it sums it up to just how people are. Your manager has to deal with this from many other people before you. Instead of having time to help you out, they toss you aside so business can continue without skipping too many beats.
What I'm trying to say is: Its nothing personal. Don't take it to hard and try to shrug it off as best you can. I know that's easier said than done, but you really do get use to it after a while. Trust me on that one.
Just keep doing what you're doing. You'll pick up. 
Understand though that you're always going to make mistakes or react a little too slowly. Everyone does. It just happens.


----------

